# Lake Tahoe Water Temp



## swift (May 18, 2008)

We have been to Lake Tahoe several times in the winter for snow boarding and such but this will be our first trip in the summer.

We were thinking of bringing our power boat. DH says thou that the water is so cold that the kids will not want to tube with out a wet suit. We are going in July. Is the water really that cold?


----------



## california-bighorn (May 18, 2008)

It would be uncomfortable for most people. In July the surface temp should be in the mid to high 60's. The warmest I have ever seen the Lake is around 70 on the surface in August, but it is much colder just a few feet deeper. 
I would (and I do) wear a wetsuit.


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

swift said:


> We have been to Lake Tahoe several times in the winter for snow boarding and such but this will be our first trip in the summer.
> 
> We were thinking of bringing our power boat. DH says thou that the water is so cold that the kids will not want to tube with out a wet suit. We are going in July. Is the water really that cold?


Brrrgggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ricoba (May 18, 2008)

A few years back when I was much younger and not as smart, I swam _*one time*_ in Lake Tahoe in late June early July.  

The land temp was  90+ degree's, the water was like swimming in the Arctic Ocean!!! 

Needless to say my more recent trips to Tahoe have always been to enjoy looking at the lake or taking a boat trip, but not swimming! :


----------



## debraxh (May 18, 2008)

Yes, it's really that cold


----------



## Zib (May 19, 2008)

I agree. Burrrr!  My daughter has lived there for years and I never go in the water there.  Well, I remember ONCE in late Aug when it had been an unusally warm summer, but still too cold for me.  However, my grandkids do swim occasionally.  It is a gorgeous place tho.


----------



## JudyH (May 19, 2008)

I remember swimming in there the summer I was 16.  It was the coldest I had ever been in, I lived in coastal Calif.  I still went in a few times, I don't think I'd want to now.


----------



## swift (May 19, 2008)

:rofl:  Ok maybe we will stick with riding around and fishing.


----------



## debraxh (May 19, 2008)

swift said:


> :rofl:  Ok maybe we will stick with riding around and fishing.



Now THAT sounds like fun


----------



## ricoba (May 19, 2008)

swift said:


> :rofl:  Ok maybe we will stick with riding around and fishing.




Your kids may look big enough that they may enjoy the challenge of seeing which one can stay in the water the longest!


----------



## swift (May 19, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Your kids may look big enough that they may enjoy the challenge of seeing which one can stay in the water the longest!



Oh, I am sure my boys will being doing that. I think I am going to have to watch that the youngest doesn't stay in there too long trying so hard to show up his big brother. He may end up with frost bite out of pure stubborn will.


----------



## mattman27 (May 20, 2008)

Hmmmm. Must be little brother syndrome cause I have a son that would gnaw his foot off if it proved his brother wrong. Too cold for me.


----------



## sandy7444 (May 20, 2008)

*Lake Tahoe*

The lake is very cold around 55 degrees in summer.  The boat can be very fun,  But go out early in the morning When the lake is calm and get off the lake around 3pm.  the winds come up in the mid afternoon, causing the lake to become like an ocean.  Go to the north side, many good restaurants and beautiful homes.  This is not a water skiing lake, way too cold, but very beautiful.  
Been there many times in a boat, so speaking from experience.


----------



## ESandhu (May 20, 2008)

*Swam 2 miles in 55 degrees in Lake Tahoe*

last September during the Lake Tahoe Marathon weekend.  It took me 1 hour 23 minutes, which was considerably longer than I had expected.  When I got out of the water the announcer asked my name and I couldn't even talk.  My wife had to tell him my name.  It took about 20 minutes to thaw out.

And yes, I was wearing a wetsuit!!


----------

